# Coffee pouches wanted - can you help?



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi All

I was wondering if anyone has coffee pouches (with valves) that I could possibly buy off you. I dont carry a large supply myself and was due to order some real soon, but with lockdown I cant seem to get any from my usual supplier. At the same time online orders are rolling in ...

Any help would be appreciated. Not looking for huge quantities, probably 50 bags would be sufficient at the moment.

Oh - and as for size ... 250gm.

Thansk in advance


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @RDC8

Are thebagbroker.co.uk not shipping at the moment (assuming you tried them or use them already)?

Might be worth an email if not used them before as nothing on their website indicating they not delivering.

Can't help on the bag front directly as stopped using valved bags ages ago, vac bagging mine (also allows the roast sharers to wipe / wash the bags if I do label separately / write on bags, should they wish too)

John


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

@RDC8I can probably help. I've got Matt Black 250g with valve. 50 weighs about 600g . You can have some at delivered cost to me plus postage , which will be £3.70 with Royal Mail.

PM if it helps


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi @stevebee

Thanks for your offer. I have sent you a PM


----------

